# The Herd: #14 is Here!!!



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Was going into town this morning and found #14 on the side of the road! She's very small, surprised I saw her. By the time I stopped and backed up to where she was, she had run back across a ditch, but I could hear her meowing. As I came around the back of the truck, she saw me and ran into my hands.  Anyway, was only about a mile from the house, so I turned around and got a carrier and took her to a vet. On my way back down the same road at about the same place I found her, there was a pack of 4 dogs headed down the side of the road. I know where those dogs live, and they have cats too, but who knows what could've happened? It was getting close to closing time and I didn't think I'd be able to get to my regular vet before they closed, so I went to one closer to my house. $138.00 later 8O , she's upstairs in an isolation room after having eaten a ton.  I think we'll name her Millie because I found her on Windmill Rd. Wanted to call her something else, but of course the wife thought it was stuuupid. :roll: 
Anyway, here is Millie. (BTW, this is NOT the stray that's also been hanging around lately)

Here's Millie










Vet said he thought she's about 6 weeks. She was infested with fleas and ear mites  










She had also been thrown out of a moving car because she has scabs on her chin, upper left lip, and lower left eyelid. Also, her left upper and lower canine teeth are broken off.










She's a trooper tho'. She never stopped purring the whole time at the vet; well except to meow :wink: 










Poor baby!!










She's gonna fit right in with the rest of The Herd!! We love her already


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow. You and your wife are really amazing for taking in yet another little waif  She's gonna come into her own just fine now that she has a new home and 13 brothers and sisters 8O :lol:


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

awwwww poor little thing!!!! 

She looks a bit of a state at the moment, but she is going to be very pretty when she is back to full health.

Good to see kind people like you taking care of the little ones.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is beatiful. What you do is just wonderful...to take in all those cats and give them a great home. Millie is lucky you found her!! Has she seen the other 13 yet? :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

awwww.....sounds like you were in the right place at the right time!! what a big heart!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That poor little girl! What kind of person throws a kitten outside a car? :x Hope s/he doesn't run into me in a dark alley :twisted: 

Take good care of her! And be sure to keep her injuries clean so they don't get infected


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Aww what a pretty little kitty! I'm so glad she's found a good home to go to!!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

She has only momentarily met Smooth and Eclaire. They slipped into the room once while I was coming out with my hands full. She was more interested in eating than meeting anyone.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That poor baby! Iagree, she's very lucky to have found a good home ... and you are so wonderful for taking in and taking such good care of these cats! She's a beauty, and I hope she fits right in and heals up well.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor girl  , she looks like Eclaire though :wink: . Great to know that you took care of her  .


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

She looks so much like Eclaire!!!
What a gorgeous kitty...I have to tell you, I ended up sitting here with tears running down my face, just at how cruel someone could be to throw a kitten out of a moving car, and because you and your wife are just amazing people for taking in yet another cat.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh that just breaks my heart that someone would want to "throw away" such a beautiful baby! I am so happy there are wonderful people like you to take these sweet babies in and give them the love and compassion they deserve. 
Best wishes to you and Millie!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like someone, got a kitten, didn't take care of it, it got fleas and mites, so rather than be a decent human being and taking it somewher to find it a new home, they justtoss it out the window. GRRRRR. It's just like the box of kitten someone threw out a car by my place. I couldn't afford to take care of them, so I took them to my vet and he was happy to find them some homes. Some people actually claimed some when I first brought them in!

You are so great for taking in this sweet little thing. She has such an amazing face. What coloring!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww what a beautiful story. She's one lucky kitty! I can't wait to see pictures of her when her poor little face heals. It's so heart-warming that she just jumped into your hands. I can't believe someone abandoned her like that; the cruelty of humans never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Just an update:

She is still eating good and drinking a bit of KMR, but I can tell it hurts her to try and eat anything solid...I think her jaw is still a little sore  She used the litter box last night and this morning. Good, solid poops 8) Her eye is looking a little better and the fleas are dropping off of her as well. She likes her carrier, I put a heating pad on low under the towels and she has a stuffed bear that she snuggles against. Not super interested in playing with any toys yet, but she does watch the string-feather toy with interest. Have brought in a couple of the Herd in one at a time to see who might be interested. The younger ones are more interest in the food!
I'm going to try Domino and Burnie today. She really needs some kitty love.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

spike481 said:


> She really needs some kitty love.


it sounds to me like she's getting exactly what she needs!!

good going, guy!! 8)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope everything goes well with this sweet baby, and she fits in in no time! Hopefully, one of more of your cats will sort of "adopt" her, and she'll get her kitty love!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

You and your wife are the best!!! 

Millie is adorable! I hope the rest of the herd love her lots!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What a wonderful story! Such a little doll, and she is so loving despite what she's been through. And the way you just took her in without a second thought -- that is so wonderful. You have a friend for life, I'd say!  On behalf of her and your other rescues, I want to say thank you for being a kitty angel/daddy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope the people who threw this sweet kitten from a moving car find themselves thrown from a car one day. It makes me so angry. I had tears in my eye reading the account of finding Millie. You guys are so wonderful to take her in like that and care for her.. starting with a vet bill to boot. Want to see more pictures of her progress. She is beautiful.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Tried bringing in Domino...went so-so, and Burnie, he seems to like her but after a couple of minutes, he got on top of her carrier and fell asleep :roll: Anyway, the Evil Twins slipped in the door again....no, I'm lying, they rushed the door like the L.A. SWAT team!!! They played okay, but it seems that Millie always had the best toy, no matter which one it was, and the other two HAD to have it :x Millie got hissed and swatted at a couple of times, but she always came back for more. Going to attempt Powder and Sundae this evening. Someones got to love her right off the bat.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

So, did any of the cats take an immediate liking to her?
My parent's had a cat named Charlie, who was the "father" of all the cats. Anytime someone new came in, he would pin them down and clean them from head to toe..it was the cutest thing ever, and really made the new cat feel at home.
When he died (at the age of 18) one of the other cat's, Simba, cried for him for about two months. He's only recently begun sleeping in the spot that he and Charlie used to sleep in.
I hope one of your kitties does a little "kitty parenting" for her.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Millie is playing now. Eclaire and Silke came in to play with her.










Her mouse.



















Not quite best buds yet, but gettin' there.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How cute - looks like you have (not by blood) two sets of twins now! :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha.....didn't think about that!!!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

She looks like she's a long haired siamese like Eclaire


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Bless you for taking in this poor baby. I know she'll fit right in with the rest of the herd. Please don't forget to keep us updated on her progress and provide lots of pictures!!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Spike, I'm needing an update!!!   
I'm happy to see Eclaire sitting so close to her - hopefully it means they will be fabulous fast friends!
I still can't get over how similar they look...what kind of cat is Eclaire? Is she a siamese mix or something? The white paws on the both of them are just adorable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Well lookie at this.. :wink this is too sweet for words. Millie found a buddy. I hope they become bossum buddies.. My heart goes out to little Millie. Love to see all the pictures and progress reports!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok, big update. After much discussion with the wife, she has agreed that Wendy would be a better name for her. Millie sounds too much like what we call our Westie, Nilly. So, and sorry to everyone here for the changes, #14 is now and hereafter known as Wendy. Da da da Daa!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok.. well Welcome Wendy  That is a cute name too.


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

Congratulations on # 14 and nice going on the rescue, i'm glad you found her!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Wendy is a great name for her!!!

More pictures please!!!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Spike, you are so kind to take in the little darling! How do you guys deal with 14 cats in the house?!? I have a hard enough time with my 2! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Bless your heart for taking in this kitten. Eclair and Wendy could be twins almost and I can tell once Wendy heals up, she is going to be a very pretty cat.









I still don't understand why people throw a cat out of a moving vehicle. I mean I know it's still bad if they didn't want it, but couldn't they just stop and place the kitten out in the countryside rather than throw it and risk killing it? I'm appalled at how people could even think of doing it, and actually doing it....


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I promised Wendy "no more pictures until she's healed". She is going to be a very beautiful cat. She and Eclaire are spending time together and even have a little interactive play. Have Wendy's door open tonight. She came downstairs and is sitting on my shoulder right now. Another week or so and I think she'll be presentable enough for pics.


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

awwwwww she is sooo cute!!!! I'm so glad you found her and she has a good comfy home!!


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry I got into this thread so late...Wendy is gorgeous! I'm so proud of you Spike, and everyone who cares so much about the furry little angels. She and Eclair look so cute together I just want to have them!!  Don't forget to post more pics when she's better


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a couple of long distance pics of Wendy playing. They don't show her face clearly which is in keeping with my promise.

Stalking Silke.










Running away after grabbing Dandy's tail!!










Wendy playing with the "best" toy....and Silke wanting it!










Pytu shooting laser beams at Wendy...no reported injuries :lol: 










Pytu is not happy with Wendy's arrival. But then she wasn't too happy about the Evil Twins either. She'll be ok in time.


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow...14 cats...Like the other person said...2 is overwhelming enough...Good for you though...Hope Wendy proves to be a good fit...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is just the sweetest looking playing like that. its so good to see her safe and sound and in a loving home. Looks like she feels secure and happy!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Wendy looks like she is right at home. And Spike, you get the blue ribbon for what you've done for her! She is such a pretty little thing!


----------

